# Stewart Goodyear's Beethoven Piano Sonata Cycle



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is really fantastic, thank you KenOC for recommending this steal of a buy. For only 5.99, it doesn't get better than this. Don't let the price make you think these are poor interpretations, they are emotive and well done.

I'm working my way through them now and am immensely enjoying!

https://us.7digital.com/artist/stew...te-piano-sonatas-1946009?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

It's an incredible deal so thanks to KenOC for the info. My only gripe is the faster tempo for Adagios of the iconic sonatas such as the Hammerklavier and #32 Arietta, but that's more a personal taste issue than a valid criticism.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> It's an incredible deal so thanks to KenOC for the info. My only gripe is the faster tempo for Adagios of the iconic sonatas such as the Hammerklavier and #32 Arietta, but that's more a personal taste issue than a valid criticism.


I have been liking the fast paced Adagios!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I hear a lot of excitement in his playing, and that is fresh!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is it strange that I prefer Goodyear's Beethoven to Barenboim's? I was always a fan of Brendel's Beethoven too, and Goodyear's seem more like Brendel's takes.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is available cheaply and it is enjoyable enough but for me there are too many sets (plus individual performances) that have a lot more to say about this amazing music. And I'm not sure Goodyear's playing has the character to make it stand out in relation to so many other sets. But, then, I recently bought the Kovacevich set (which I remembered as being very good) and was slightly disappointed by that, too. If you want a real bargain download in this music this is a steal at £8 ... and would probably be a bargain at full price 
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...04--beethoven-piano-sonatas-nos-1-32-complete.

I'm not sure the download is available in all countries but it is in UK.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> It is available cheaply and it is enjoyable enough but for me there are too many sets (plus individual performances) that have a lot more to say about this amazing music. And I'm not sure Goodyear's playing has the character to make it stand out in relation to so many other sets. But, then, I recently bought the Kovacevich set (which I remembered as being very good) and was slightly disappointed by that, too. If you want a real bargain download in this music this is a steal at £8 ... and would probably be a bargain at full price
> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...04--beethoven-piano-sonatas-nos-1-32-complete.
> 
> I'm not sure the download is available in all countries but it is in UK.


I'm satisfied with the Goodyear for now, but I'll probably get another set in the future at some point. I really want Brendel's renditions!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...04--beethoven-piano-sonatas-nos-1-32-complete.


CD Quality FLAC £9.75!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Mal said:


> CD Quality FLAC £9.75!


I would get this unless you're listening through your phone or something like that. Even in FLAC the sonatas, though they don't sound bad, don't sound as good as a modern recording should IMO.

If you like his style then you really should try to hear his Diabelli Variations too -- which strike me as better recorded than the sonatas. I like what he does in Beethoven very much. His sort of muscular superhero virtuoso style is not a bad idea in this sort of music.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> It is available cheaply and it is enjoyable enough but for me there are too many sets (plus individual performances) that have a lot more to say about this amazing music. And I'm not sure Goodyear's playing has the character to make it stand out in relation to so many other sets. But, then, I recently bought the Kovacevich set (which I remembered as being very good) and was slightly disappointed by that, too. If you want a real bargain download in this music this is a steal at £8 ... and would probably be a bargain at full price
> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...04--beethoven-piano-sonatas-nos-1-32-complete.
> 
> I'm not sure the download is available in all countries but it is in UK.


There is a special offer at Presto Classical in the U.S. for the complete 19 CD set $19.75, but downloads aren't available:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8345732--beethoven-the-complete-piano-sonatas-bagatelles


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

But you can even go as low as $8.75 for the Jeno Jando flac download complete set:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8039373--virtual-box-set-complete-beethoven-piano-sonatas


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

DaveM said:


> There is a special offer at Presto Classical in the U.S. for the complete 19 CD set $19.75, but downloads aren't available:
> 
> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8345732--beethoven-the-complete-piano-sonatas-bagatelles


That's a shame about the download but the CD set looks great value. Many consider it the best set ever and it is exceptionally good: very considered and yet wild at the same time, with plenty of strength where needed. I love it.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Got my Goodyear on Amazon.co.uk for the princely sum of £4.99. A veritable bargain and what I've heard so far is very agreeable. Thanks for the heads-up Captain.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Jando's solid, I have some of his Beethoven. Just listened to his Schubert "Trout Quintet" with the Kodaly quartet and it's ace. Might be fun to get him and Goodyear and do some comparisons at rock bottom prices!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> Got my Goodyear on Amazon.co.uk for the princely sum of £4.99. A veritable bargain and what I've heard so far is very agreeable. Thanks for the heads-up Captain.


No problem !


----------

